# Where/What do you buy BBQ supplies?



## matuz (Oct 16, 2011)

Let's get some order/format to this:

*Charcoal Type:
Location Bought:*

*Rubs:*

*Location bought:*

 

*Meat buying l**ocation:*


----------



## matuz (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll start.

*Charchoal Type:*  Lump charcoal

*Location Bought: *local produce stand

*Rubs*: Homemade, Kansas City City Market

*Location*: Home, or KS City

*Meat:*  Shop N' Save, local butcher shop, 1/4 of cow bought and froze


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2011)

*Charcoal Type:* Lump Charcoal
*Location Bought:* Usually at Sam Club

*Rubs: *I usually make my own.

*Location bought:*

 

*Meat buying l**ocation: *Sams Club or the local grocery store if they have a sale.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

*Charcoal Type:  Kingsford Blue bag
Location Bought:  Wherever it's on sale*

*Rubs: Make my own*

*Location bought:*

 

*Meat buying l**ocation: Sam's*


----------



## backyardsmokin (Oct 16, 2011)

*Charcoal Type: *Kingsford Blue Bag
*Location Bought: *Home Depot (stocked up during summer sale)

*Rubs: *Grill-Mates, Jeff's Rub, Custom Rubs

*Location bought: *Save-mart, homemade, www.thespicetin.com
 

*Meat buying l**ocation: *Save-mart


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 16, 2011)

*Charcoal Type:* None-I use wood

*Location Bought:*Don't-I Barter or find what I need

*Rubs:*I mix my own

*Location bought:*Bulk from Spice Stores or online

*Meat buying location:*Wally World, Sam's,local Butcher,Kirwen's Mkt.(local store)


----------



## callahan4life (Oct 16, 2011)

*Charcoal Type: *Depending on what cooker (grilling/smoking) it is going in I use Kingsford Blue Bag, Hickory and Mesquite, I also use lump and wood.
*Location Bought: *Anywhere it's on sale or the closest store when needed: AA Bottle Gas, Sam's Club, Winn Dixie, Food Lion, Walmart, Home Depot, Lowes.

*Rubs: *Usually make my own but also buy others: Bad Byron's Butt Rub, Myron Mixon's/Jack's Old South BBQ Rubs, McCormick Grill Mates, Weber.

*Location bought: *On-Line Stores, AA Bottle Gas, Sam's Club, Winn Dixie, Food Lion, Walmart, Home Depot, Lowes.
 

*Meat buying l**ocation: *Where ever there is a sale also Sam's Club, Winn Dixie, Food Lion, Walmart, Callahan Meats, Houston's Meats, Hilliard Meats, Geiger Meats.


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 16, 2011)

*Charcoal Type: I Use Wood Only
Location Bought: Local Wood Supplier*

*Rubs: Make My Own*

*Location bought:*
 

*Meat buying l**ocation: Nettles Which Is A Local Slaughter House*

*Sauce: I Make My Own*


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 16, 2011)

> *Charcoal Type: (for my UDS only) Nature Glo Lump
> Location Bought:* Chefsmart
> 
> *Rubs:All kinds.*
> ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Charcoal Type:*      Kingsford Blue

*Location Bought*:      Home Depot (LOADED UP during the summer sale)



*Rubs*:   I mix my own

*Location bought*:   where ever spices are on sale



*Meat buying location:*      Publix, SweetBay,  NEVER EVER do I buy at Wally World..


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 16, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> *Charcoal Type:* Kingsford Blue
> *Location Bought*: Home Depot (LOADED UP during the summer sale)
> 
> *Rubs*: I mix my own
> ...


You got that right Keith. Never at Wally World or Sam's Club


----------

